# My puppy doesn't like my older dog



## MyPuppyLila (Jan 28, 2015)

This puppy is my families 3rd dog she is a Pomeranian and poodle mix we got her because my chihuahua of 9 years died last Saturday and our other dog lulu has been grieving. My chihuahua (Brownie) and Lulu were great together brownie was traumatized as a puppy when lulu was bit by a large dog that ran into the yard, so she hated big dogs and soon enough she looked at me for protection as well as lulu, but this new puppy Lila she hates her completely Lulu is maybe 10-11 years old and really playful, Lila is 4 1/2 months appx she is great with my my 7 year old sister and terrific with my 1 year old nephew but the second lulu walks into the room she starts barking and growling at her she has tried to bite her a number of times. Lulu keeps trying to play with her but she is so mean to her for a 4 1/2 month puppy, her previous owner told us she was dog friendly, they only had her for two weeks after they bought her so is it because she was attached to her previous owners dog? And will she grow to like lulu? How can i get her to become more social toward Lulu?
any suggestions will be great thank you


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

MyPuppyLila said:


> This puppy is my families 3rd dog she is a Pomeranian and poodle mix we got her because my chihuahua of 9 years died last Saturday and our other dog lulu has been grieving. My chihuahua (Brownie) and Lulu were great together brownie was traumatized as a puppy when lulu was bit by a large dog that ran into the yard, so she hated big dogs and soon enough she looked at me for protection as well as lulu, but this new puppy Lila she hates her completely Lulu is maybe 10-11 years old and really playful, Lila is 4 1/2 months appx she is great with my my 7 year old sister and terrific with my 1 year old nephew but the second lulu walks into the room she starts barking and growling at her she has tried to bite her a number of times. Lulu keeps trying to play with her but she is so mean to her for a 4 1/2 month puppy, her previous owner told us she was dog friendly, they only had her for two weeks after they bought her so is it because she was attached to her previous owners dog? And will she grow to like lulu? How can i get her to become more social toward Lulu?
> any suggestions will be great thank you


It's a new addition to the family, your puppy is probably trying to adjust to its new surroundings. I'd try to introduce them together on a walk and try to get them to walk together. Have a friend you trust walk your adult dog on a leash and you walk your puppy from behind and slowly bring them side to side and try to just keep them focused on the walk. They will learn to walk with eachother and it is good for dogs because its a primal instinct and they will feel like more of a pack or family. But you have got to correct that behavior if your puppy actually bites your adult dog. I'd suggest if she does in a way that is not friendly (remember most puppies bite) you put your pup in timeout for about 10 to 30 seconds, not too long or your puppy will forget why she was separated from her people. It will take time but it will eventually be ingrained into your puppys brain so to speak. Consistency is key with anything.


----------



## MyPuppyLila (Jan 28, 2015)

i'll give it a try thank you very much


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

I understand it's important your puppy will be Lulu's companion, but I think the previous owners lied to you. I don't think he has anything to do with Lulu, but it's just the puppy is not interested it making friends. This means your puppy is not respectful of older dogs and wants to establish a dominant position. This puppy doesn't seem to have much experience around older dogs, which is realistically a problem for Lulu. She is currently grieving and she is also trying to be dominated by a puppy -- huge annoyance! 

This is just your puppy's personality type and can be corrected with time. I suggest giving them time together in small doses and try to initiate some playing between them once your pup can tolerate being around Lulu without growling at her. It takes some building up. When your puppy growls at Lulu, correct her behavior with a clap to get her attention and a "nah-ah!!" or "NO!" 

When she is in the room with Lulu and not growling, reward her heavily with petting and treats. Bring them closer and closer together, just a few inches at a time. When she doesn't growl, again reward her. Do this in steps little by little. You don't want to rush things. If you take this slowly and cautiously, it will be very rewarding in the future.


----------



## MyPuppyLila (Jan 28, 2015)

ok thank you


----------

